# Problem z aktualizacją.

## calif

Witam.

Próbowałem zaktualizować system, oczywiście - polecenie emerge -avuDN world.

Przy pytaniu o kontynuowanie, wyskakuje coś takiego:

```
!!! One or more updates have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

sys-fs/udev:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/udev-160', 'merge') conflicts with

    >=sys-fs/udev-146[extras] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'net-wireless/bluez-4.69', 'merge')

```

Kontynuuję aktualizację, dochodzi do pakietu udisks i:

```
 * ERROR: sys-fs/udisks-1.0.1-r1 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2309:  Called econf '--localstatedir=/var' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-static' '--disable-verbose-mode' '--enable-man-pages' '--disable-gtk-doc' '--disable-remote-access' '--enable-nls' '--with-html-dir=/usr/share/doc/udisks-1.0.1-r1/html'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-fs/udisks-1.0.1-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-fs/udisks-1.0.1-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udisks-1.0.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udisks-1.0.1-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udisks-1.0.1-r1/work/udisks-1.0.1'

```

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1-i686-Intel-R-_Atom-TM-_CPU_N270_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 22 Jul 2010 17:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-lang/python:     2.4.6, 2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.34

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

LANG="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apm berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt ctype cups cxx dbus device-mapper dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam filter firefox flac fortran gd gdbm gdu gif gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl pmu png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection sdl session sip spell spl sqlite ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis wav x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel fbdev vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Co robić?

Pozdrawiam!

----------

## dziadu

Przeczytać https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-832908.html

----------

## 187451

To ja moze zaproponuje odinstalowanie udeva i zainstalowanie od razu tej nowej wersji jesli jeszcze sie nie zainstalowala. Przynajmniej ja bym tak zrobil skoro sie blokuje na starej wersji.

----------

## Poe

zamykam

----------

